

You've heard of 3D printers. Here's a 3D pen. - RyanMcGreal
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1351910088/3doodler-the-worlds-first-3d-printing-pen?hn

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5243271>

